# Comment connaître les détails de mon mac ?



## Zenobie (1 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai hérité d'un mac G4, tour bleue. Il y a 256MRAM installée et j'aimerais acheter un 256 supplémentaire, mais je voudrais surtout savoir quel matériel j'ai installé dessus (processeur, carte graphique etc.). Le menu pomme ne me donne pas ces renseignements, comment je fais pour les trouver ?

Merci.


----------



## MarcMame (1 Novembre 2004)

"Information systeme apple" sous MacOS 9.
Menu pomme/a propos de ce Mac/plus d'infos sous MacOS X.


----------



## Zenobie (1 Novembre 2004)

Aaaaaaaahhh c'est le genre de question qui vous fait sentir très débile. Bon merci beaucoup


----------

